# KX Light fork



## fschultz (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi,
I have a KX light frame and recently had to replace a non Look fork. I notice that the original frame specs used a HSC-4 SL fork. The replacement fork we are getting is a HSC-4.
Is there any problem with not using the SL fork with the KX light frame, other than possibly a heavier weight? Thanks


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Before most high end frames were carbon, people put carbon forks on everything. I have an HSC 4 on my 481SL and think it's great fork. I can't imagine it causing a problem on any bike. The HSC 4 weighs 410 grams. Is that a big increase from the KX Light?


----------



## fschultz (Nov 8, 2007)

The SL stands for "Super Light" and supposedly weighs 380 g. From the reviews I can read, the regular fork is a great fork. Thank you for the response.


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

My Kx light is standard equipped with a HSC 5 SL fork, only 295grams on the scale


----------

